# Eastenders prop?



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm getting desperate.  My best friend has fallen in love with a prop from Eastenders and I want to get it for her for Christmas.  However I have emailed the Eastenders website 5 times over the last month and they never reply.     So I wonder of any of you ladies know a way to find this out?  

It's a wall sculpture of silver cirles hanging in the hall of Max and Susies new house by the front door.

Any help would be so gratefully received.

Thanks

Karin

xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there

I have googled silver circle wall sculpture, and loads of web pages have come up
so give that a go hun, you may see something on one of those


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks will give it a go.  

Just wondered if anyone knows a way to get in touch with Eastenders not by email (as they don't reply)

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm having no luck despite and extensive search on google... anyone know anyone that works on Eastenders?  

xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

don't watch easties I'm afraid but I've found a couple of sculptures that are silver circles (some expensive!)

maybe something is close

http://www.mailorderart.co.uk/acatalog/Continuity.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CONTEMPORARY-ALTERNATIVE-LARGE-METAL-WALL-ART-SCULPTURE_W0QQitemZ290272270900QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290272270900

http://www.gardenornamentsandaccessories.com/contemporary-metal-wall-art-bubbles-in-the-ocean-238-p.asp

thats all i can find for moment but will keep looking. have you tried asking on yahoo answers?? You might find the answer there

good luck with the search
/links


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks *Outspan* They're not quite what I'm looking for but will definitley give Yahoo a go too.

xxx


----------

